# How tall do Nubian/Alpine's get?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Over in Photogenic I was told Bambi is part Nubian, part Alpine, and maybe some pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf, or anyone’s guess. I have been watching her grow and she is so petite looking to me. Bambi was born in February and is about 19 inches tall now. She is barely staying ahead of Midnight, my black Spanish buck born in April. Since I am knew to goats and she is my only dairy goat, everyone else is Spanish or Boer, I am wondering how tall do Nubian and Alpine’s normally get. Is 19 inches a normal height for Nubian/Alpine goats at 5 months old? I am just trying to figure out if she may actually have some pygmy or dwarf goat in her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure how tall a Nubian or Alpine should be... maybe check out the breed standard for each?
I have Nigerians and my 3 year old doe is 19 3/4 inches at the shoulder


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a couple of 5 month old alpine doelings but not sure how tall they are, I will try to get a measurement today for you.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

When I did my Linear Appraisal last year the appraiser said that all full sized dairy goats should be at least 30 inches tall by the time they are 4 years old. That is on the short side, so they really should be taller. 19 inches at 5 months is probably pretty normal for her breed, I'm not sure how tall mine are. How much does she weigh?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I took a rough measure of my girl today ( she is a 5 month old alpine) and she is about 24-25 inches at the top of her withers. I measured my buck also, he is just under a year and a half. He was 33 and a half inches at the withers.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We weighed Bambi earlier this week. She weighs 30 pounds (13.61kg).


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

From her height and weight, I would guess there is a smaller breed in there somewhere. I will weigh my girl and see what she weighs but I would guess quite a bit more than that.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We just went outside and measured her again, which was not easy as my 4 month old buck kept trying to mount her. Bambi now measures 22 inches at her withers.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh dear. A 4 month old buckling can easily make her pregnant ...


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Bambi has no interest in that activity. She always puts her tale down and runs away. Even my Spring 2011 (guessing) Boer Doe won't cooperate with him. I posted my story over in Photogentic (My Eclectic Goat Family), which will explain everything. We just got the goat pen finished about 6 weeks ago. I live in rock country. Building a ¼ acre goat pen in solid rock was no fun and time consuming. So the buck run will have to wait.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, I guess boer goats are different, haha XD Our ND kids can't wait to get busy with the ladies. :laugh:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My guess is Bambi is just young and not ready, but my Boer doe simply looks at the buck who is not even half her size and says, “get lost pipsqueak”. It was funny watching the two a month or so ago. We let them out to graze in the morning while we have breakfast. Looking out the window we watched this tiny solid black Spanish buck jump onto the deck and then leap onto my Boer doe’s back only to slide off. Persistent little guy, he kept at it for a long time before finally turning his attention to Bambi, who just ran away from him. My guess is as soon as he gets big enough the Boer doe will be with child. I am hoping Bambi is a late bloomer.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

It occured to me the other day that Bambi is almost a year old. She was born last Feb. Sport (Boer wether) was born near the end of June. He has almost caught up to her on the growth chart. She really is a small girl. I am guessing she is pregnant too, but that is still only a guess. I will have to see if I can get a height check on her today. Anyone know at about what age they stop growing?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Bambi is 11 months old and is about 24 inches tall. I measured Sport (Boer wether) and he also is around 24 inches tall, but he is only 7 months old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

3-4 years old is when they usually are the size that they are going to be.

1st generation minis aren't super mini but are smaller than the full size goats. I wouldn't be surprised if she is a 1st generation mini. 1st generation is full size goat bred to small goat.


----------

